# Stupid Tax Man (and why I can't wait to get a permanent contract)



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 7, 2010)

So, just checked my payslip and am ?20 down on last week due to tax  I hate being taxed as it leaves me pretty out of pocket. This week I'm on ?226.30 and I imagine next week my income tax will go up again (I was only NI'd for the past couple of weeks and imagine I've hit the threshold on earnings?)

But this works out as a pretty pathetic monthly salary  ?800 p/m isn't really very much and well, we found out today that the agency actually pay us less than the CSA's get who have permanent contracts. They're on way more money than we are, it's just disgusting. I'm going to work so hard at getting a permanent contract with the Group!


----------



## hotchop (Jul 7, 2010)

Tax is a necessary evil.. I dont know anyone who likes paying it.

Are you on the right tax coding?  Your tax code should be three numbers followed by a letter.  If you ar showing BR, you need to fill in a P46 form.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 7, 2010)

I've just looked up what my tax code means. Payslip says 647LX which is a wk1/mnth1 thing apparently and thus the wrong code.

I'm fuming! Going to phone inland revenue tomorrow and get it sorted because yet again my employment agency proove themselves to be completely imcompetant!


----------



## Akasha (Jul 7, 2010)

Being on a week/month one means it will tax you on your earnings that week/month and wont take into account any tax paid previously. 
If you have been working with the agency since April 6th, you should not be on a week/month one tax code, and need to yell at their payroll dept. 
If you were on JSA and then started working after April 6th, you need to hand your job centre P45 to the agency. 
Failing that, phone and speak to the tax office, and say that you want your tax code reviewing.

Hope this helps.


----------



## shiv (Jul 7, 2010)

Just fyi, I was on the same as you when I was agency, then when I was made permanent I was on ?1190 or so a month. It is a HUGE difference between agency and permanent staff (even if the perm staff are just on temporary contracts, which is what I started out on, before being made perm).


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 7, 2010)

Akasha said:


> Being on a week/month one means it will tax you on your earnings that week/month and wont take into account any tax paid previously.
> If you have been working with the agency since April 6th, you should not be on a week/month one tax code, and need to yell at their payroll dept.
> If you were on JSA and then started working after April 6th, you need to hand your job centre P45 to the agency.
> Failing that, phone and speak to the tax office, and say that you want your tax code reviewing.
> ...



I've been on JSA, handed in ALL my P45's and still having this issue. Apparently the agency are too incompetant to deal with this and so I'll be ringing inland rev tomorrow morning - just given a heads up by one of my colleagues about it. I'm so annoyed especially as I handed in P45's to them!

An expensive call to inland rev it is then! Hopefully I'll get through before I leave, I don't particularly fancy ringing on my mobile but needs must. Apparently they sorted out my friends tax code there and then and she'll be getting the refund on her tax money on the next pay slip.


----------



## Akasha (Jul 7, 2010)

I work in payroll, so any questions feel free to ask.

What was your tax code on last pay slip?
It may be that the tax office have submitted a P6 (notice of coding) to the agency telling them to put you on a week/month one. although you should have had a copy of the notice also... 

It prob best that you ring them as i know they made a few mess ups on tax codes since April.


----------



## PhilT (Jul 7, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I've just looked up what my tax code means. Payslip says 647LX which is a wk1/mnth1 thing apparently and thus the wrong code.
> 
> I'm fuming! Going to phone inland revenue tomorrow and get it sorted because yet again my employment agency proove themselves to be completely imcompetant!


 
Sam, 647LX is an emergency tax code which means that until they get your P45 you will be taxed under that code. 

The good news is once they have your P45 and you get your correct tax code you should get a rebate.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 7, 2010)

PhilT said:


> Sam, 647LX is an emergency tax code which means that until they get your P45 you will be taxed under that code.
> 
> The good news is once they have your P45 and you get your correct tax code you should get a rebate.



But I've handed in FOUR P45's!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 7, 2010)

Akasha said:


> I work in payroll, so any questions feel free to ask.
> 
> What was your tax code on last pay slip?
> It may be that the tax office have submitted a P6 (notice of coding) to the agency telling them to put you on a week/month one. although you should have had a copy of the notice also...
> ...



The one I saw today said 647LX
Last weeks was 647L

I'm so confused

They've had ALL my P45's so why are they doing this to me all of a sudden?!


----------



## Caroline (Jul 8, 2010)

I hope you gt the tak sorted out and a nice refund.

Where I work we use agency staff sometimes. It is apparently cheaper for firms to use agency staff, because they don't have to pay pensions for them at retirement.

All the agency staff I have met have worked very hard because they want a permanent job and feel the need to prove their worth in order to get one. They have all been very good workers, even without trying too hard.


----------



## Akasha (Jul 8, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> The one I saw today said 647LX
> Last weeks was 647L
> 
> I'm so confused
> ...



Ah
If it was 647L last week, 647LX this week, the tax office have told the agency to put you on that. but as i said you should have had a letter confirming that. 
Ring and yelll at the tax office. Tis only option. Sorry.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 8, 2010)

Akasha said:


> Ah
> If it was 647L last week, 647LX this week, the tax office have told the agency to put you on that. but as i said you should have had a letter confirming that.
> Ring and yelll at the tax office. Tis only option. Sorry.



I rang up and was told there was no differnce in the two codes  and that it wouldn't affect my tax. But I told them that wasn't good enough, why haven't i had any letters etc. They've apparently sorted it, but if next week the tax code is different then I will flip out. I mean, they've had all of my P45's so they should KNOW what tax code I should be on...idiots!


----------



## hotchop (Jul 8, 2010)

Why have you so many p45's?

You should only have 1... maybe this is the issue as the pay received to date will be different on them all and needed to calculate tax paid to date.


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 8, 2010)

647L is the new, ordinary tax code from 6th April 2009. The Personal Allowance, the amount that you can earn without paying tax, is ?6,475. Between 6th April 2008 and 5th April 2009, the equivalent code was 603L as the (revised) personal allowance was ?6,035.

However, 647LX is the same as WK1 i.e., it is a non cumulative code If you were not working for the first few months of this tax year (April - June) then you are paying too much tax. Contact your tax office asap and explain your circumstances... It's probably too late to get the code changed for this tax year so you will need to reclaim the tax but make sure next month's code is simply 647L without anything else after it.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 8, 2010)

hotchop said:


> Why have you so many p45's?
> 
> You should only have 1... maybe this is the issue as the pay received to date will be different on them all and needed to calculate tax paid to date.



I had tons because they were all sent through at the same time! I'm not going into why, because it gives me a headache and stresses me out.
But lady on the phone said they've got them all so tax code should be where it was last week. Probably an error on their part.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 8, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> 647L is the new, ordinary tax code from 6th April 2009. The Personal Allowance, the amount that you can earn without paying tax, is ?6,475. Between 6th April 2008 and 5th April 2009, the equivalent code was 603L as the (revised) personal allowance was ?6,035.
> 
> However, 647LX is the same as WK1 i.e., it is a non cumulative code If you were not working for the first few months of this tax year (April - June) then you are paying too much tax. Contact your tax office asap and explain your circumstances... It's probably too late to get the code changed for this tax year so you will need to reclaim the tax but make sure next month's code is simply 647L without anything else after it.



already sorted alison, I spoke to them at 8am this morning. It's sorted. It was just changed for that one week (this week) and was 647L for both my archaeology job as last tax year ended, as well as when I was on the dreaded JSA. P45's are up to date, it's just the tax office and my employers being rubbish.

but its sorted


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh good, I'm pleased to hear it. I'm just getting to grips with this stuff as it's now part of my job to do the wages for myself and the other member of staff. I've been wrestling with P45s, P11s and tax codes for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 9, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> 647L is the new, ordinary tax code from 6th April 2009. The Personal Allowance, the amount that you can earn without paying tax, is ?6,475. Between 6th April 2008 and 5th April 2009, the equivalent code was 603L as the (revised) personal allowance was ?6,035.
> 
> However, 647LX is the same as WK1 i.e., it is a non cumulative code If you were not working for the first few months of this tax year (April - June) then you are paying too much tax. Contact your tax office asap and explain your circumstances... It's probably too late to get the code changed for this tax year so you will need to reclaim the tax but make sure next month's code is simply 647L without anything else after it.



Holy smoke, Alison! You are good! Sam is lucky to get advice from someone who knows their stuff!


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 9, 2010)

I've been reading tax codes for dummies.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks Alison 

What's a P11? I've never heard of it!


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 9, 2010)

A P11 is a deductions working sheet produced by the HMRCs PAYE CD Rom when you do the wages on it. Tells you how much tax someone has paid to date.


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 9, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> A P11 is a deductions working sheet produced by the HMRCs PAYE CD Rom when you do the wages on it. Tells you how much tax someone has paid to date.



I've heard of a P11D which I get at the end of the tax year. Is that the same thing?

Andy


----------



## hotchop (Jul 9, 2010)

a P11 is the code used for taxable allowances.. ie if you receive Bupa etc through work


----------

